# Helleri for Christmas



## GQ. (Dec 26, 2011)

Well, he wasn't found on Christmas, but the day after works for me.  It was 74 degrees in So Cal today so I decided to hit the field for critters.  I found a nice little slender salamander on Christmas day so I figured herps would be out basking.  I found plenty of millipedes, lizards, a couple skinks, a variety of insects, and with the help of a friend we found this little beauty.  It looks like he has been through a couple battles, but he is in good shape and looks to be very healthy.  I sometimes find the same rattlesnakes while hiking so I'm hoping to see him again.  He has a distinctive black scar so I should recognize him next time around.  By the way, this is the most perturbed C. o. helleri I have ever found.  They usually hang out nice and calm for photos, but this guy wanted nothing to do with me.  I took a few quick photos and let him head back under his warm car hood.


----------

